# Splain dis Lucy



## dbodkin (Apr 6, 2009)

OK all my long life I've only used cheap to moderate priced scopes. From what many consider junk to Redfield, Nikon, Simmons, Bushnell, and one Leupold.   I have a John Unertl 15X Ultra Varmint that I consider excellent optics put ancient technology. I pray it never breaks. 

The Unertl looks OK but the heavy barrel 308 just doesnt look right stainless with an old blued scope...

Now splain dis...
Why should I buy a high end rifle scope Zeiss, Swarovski.. That in most cases are double what I paid for the brand new rifle?

I know .. optics.... and it gives you 32 milliseconds of more light at the end of the day...  I can afford the high end but I'm frugal (read cheap)  Why not a another Nikon, BSA, NcStar.....? In "silver" it's  a bit harder to find 6-24X varmint scope???? Even on the high priced spread....


----------



## germag (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, just the quality of the optics and that little bit of extra shooting time is enough for some folks. I find that a good scope will give you a couple minutes more usually than a cheap scope....that couple of minutes could potentially spell the difference between success and failure.

A higher quality scope also has a better erector system, thus more precise and repeatable adjustments. If you never do any long range shooting where you need to be able to change the windage and elevation and then move it back to your zero in a precise and repeatable fashion, then I'd say there's no reason if you don't consider the low light capabilities and clarity of the optics to be important.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2009)

dbodkin said:


> From what many consider junk ......... one Leupold.



Hoo-eeeeee! The cultists are going to be upset!

And to really torque their shorts, consider:

http://www.muelleroptics.com/products/MU852550IGRS.html


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd go with the Bushnell Elite 4200 series.  I've got one on my rifle and love it.  It isn't the cheapest in the store, but it is much less than what the $$$$ one's are and the difference isn't much if anything at all in the field.


----------



## dbodkin (Apr 6, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Hoo-eeeeee! The cultists are going to be upset!
> 
> And to really torque their shorts, consider:
> 
> http://www.muelleroptics.com/products/MU852550IGRS.html




Now you're talking.. I may go for one of those...


----------



## bsanders (Apr 6, 2009)

Personally i would put a BSA on a Red Rider BB gun. I have had 4..... i bought 1 and it plus 3 more that i kept returning would, when you zoom in, the reticle would cock up with the rotation?????! Junk! in my book. They will not get another dime from me. And i know it wasn't just 4 bad scopes that i got , other people i know had all sorts of different problems with them.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2009)

dbodkin said:


> Now you're talking.. I may go for one of those...



I have four.

People get all tied up in brand names. I like value for my dollar. For others I want them to get what they like and hope nothing but success and enjoyment for them.


----------



## WyldeDime (Apr 7, 2009)

bsanders said:


> Personally i would put a BSA on a Red Rider BB gun. I have had 4..... i bought 1 and it plus 3 more that i kept returning would, when you zoom in, the reticle would cock up with the rotation?????! Junk! in my book. They will not get another dime from me. And i know it wasn't just 4 bad scopes that i got , other people i know had all sorts of different problems with them.



BSA= Been Suckered Again.


----------



## dbodkin (Apr 7, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Hoo-eeeeee! The cultists are going to be upset!
> 
> And to really torque their shorts, consider:
> 
> http://www.muelleroptics.com/products/MU852550IGRS.html



I placed my order with the sun shade & Leupold two piece base , high rings  in silver.  Thanks for the tip...

I thought BSA made pretty good motorcycles


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 7, 2009)

dbodkin said:


> I placed my order with the sun shade & Leupold two piece base , high rings  in silver.  Thanks for the tip...
> 
> I thought BSA made pretty good motorcycles



Good for mechanics! 

Great to ride and darn good looking. But no one ever accused them of being too reliable.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 8, 2009)

because one miss can cost you an entire hunt..or even more


----------

